# Malifaux for Sale [UK]



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all

After a lot of thinking and realising I haven't played with my malifaux in a over a year means I'm going to sell it all. All prices include free UK postage.


Seamus Crew








(Seamus, Cybil, 3 Undead Hookers (the powerpuff girls), 2 Punk Zombies, Copycat, Hanged, Bette Noir) also included are all game cards a puppet deck (plastic fate deck)and 9 Soulstone markers. All models are painted to a reasonable/good standard some repairable damage to the powerpuff girls (2 need parasols fixing) and one punk has a sword blade missing, some have very slight paint chipping. £25

McMourning Crew








(Mcmourning, 2 Flesh Constructs (thing 1 and thing 2), 2 Nurses, 3 Necropunks, Zombie Chihauhau, 3 Canine Remains) Painted to reasonable/good standard slight paint chipping on a couple of models also includes a green malifaux deck, all model cards and 9 soulstone markers. £25
*
Arcanists*

Rasputina Crew








(Rasputina, Wendigo, Arcane Power, 3 Gamin, Ice Golem, December Acolyte, 2 Hoarcat Prides, Sabertooth Cerberus)








(4 Ice Pillar markers, 8 soulstone markers and a blue Fate Deck)
All models painted to good standard with all model cards included £30

Or buy the lot for £75 (I'll even throw in a couple of bonus figs)


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Are these still for sell?


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep all the pictured stuff is still available


----------

